# muay thai good for multiple opponents?



## Hamza

Can muay thai be used for multiple people?  Please give a detailed answer with reasons. Say for example 10 people and your a master in muay thai but the 10 people are just street guys with not much fighting experience


----------



## K-man

I would suggest that Muay Thai would be as effective as any high level martial art, but once you introduce multiple attackers the dynamics change. To expect any martial art to deliver you from ten committed attackers is a huge ask. Even taking on ten attackers sequentially would be difficult and a situation where you are being attacked by several attackers simultaneously becomes nightmare material. :asian:


----------



## Hamza

Hahahaha it would be a nightmare for sure  I read this article in which a guy beat up 20 people and the story ain't fake


----------



## Cyriacus

The 10 guys wont fight you. Theyll just beat you down. I can provide you with videos of groups of 3-5, sometimes more sometimes less people just going in with their 'untrained' ways and the recipient not standing a snowballs chance in hell. Of course it can be done, but that has less to do with martial training and more to do with either retreat, or the 'attackers' sucking at the whole attacking thing. A year ago there was this popular video of some asian guy being gang bashed in an alley, who could still walk and talk at the end of it. I didnt even see any blood drawn. In that kinda situation, there could have been triple the attackers and it still wouldnt have been too hard for a trained or untrained person who was willing to fight their way out of it. So why do you figure they picked someone they knew wouldnt.


----------



## Hamza

I think if you were jumped up by some guys you might fight better with a martial art than no martial art. I read this article of a guy fighting with 20 people and beating them up and this story ain't fake


----------



## Cyriacus

Hamza said:


> I think if you were jumped up by some guys you might fight better with a martial art than no martial art. I read this article of a guy fighting with 20 people and beating them up and this story ain't fake


Not necessarily - Training for a one on one mutual fight with footwork, timing, distance, gear, lack of aggression, without weapons, and all the other things that make up most Martial Arts including Muay Thai, is not terrifically helpful against a group.


----------



## Mauthos

IP man challenged 10 men at once, destroyed them all, it's on film so it must be true


----------



## Hamza

Good point Cyriacus so I guess it depends on the guys training after learning the martial art. He should increase speed, power, better foot work and more energy so he doesn't tire out. With all these he might just make it


----------



## Hamza

Lol wish I could do that  but the fact its a movie means it was mostly fake


----------



## Cyriacus

Hamza said:


> Good point Cyriacus so I guess it depends on the guys training after learning the martial art. He should increase speed, power, better foot work and more energy so he doesn't tire out. With all these he might just make it



Not exactly. Go punch the air hard and fast - You can do it for ages, right? It aint hitting that tires you out, its adrenalin, being hit, not being able to breathe as much as you should, and how suprisingly exhausting to your arms it is to hit another person as hard as you can. Speed, power, hes already got that. Everyone does if they let themselves use it.

To be clear, lets try this a different way. If you and ten of your mates are going to grab some stuff and go beat someone, do you give a damn about their silly Muay Thai? Intellectually you already know this. 

It sounds like youre looking at this as far as getting someone able to increase their chances of surviving something. Heres the best way to survive a 'fight': De-escalate, Escape, Evade. If you really just wanna go in all macho nonsense (not you specifically), then just do it. Youll end up flailing, so why waste money on sports training first.


----------



## Hamza

Cyriacus said:


> Not exactly. Go punch the air hard and fast - You can do it for ages, right? It aint hitting that tires you out, its adrenalin, being hit, not being able to breathe as much as you should, and how suprisingly exhausting to your arms it is to hit another person as hard as you can. Speed, power, hes already got that. Everyone does if they let themselves use it.
> 
> To be clear, lets try this a different way. If you and ten of your mates are going to grab some stuff and go beat someone, do you give a damn about their silly Muay Thai? Intellectually you already know this.
> 
> It sounds like youre looking at this as far as getting someone able to increase their chances of surviving something. Heres the best way to survive a 'fight': De-escalate, Escape, Evade. If you really just wanna go in all macho nonsense (not you specifically), then just do it. Youll end up flailing, so why waste money on sports training first.



I know what your trying to say  and my first option is to run away or try to stop the fight.  Ok so I'll give you an example, I was jumped up by 8 guys, I ran away but unfortunately I took the wrong turn and ended up with th wall so I started to apologize but they wouldnt listen and one of them just came and punched me on my face i was 15 years old that time and they were like 19 or 20 anyways i got mad and punched him back hard he literaly fell down and the other started coming I punched and kicked and managed to injure all of them but they kept coming and I was exhausted but kept on untill I couldn't take it and I took their hits and they left me after a little beating. I didn't know any martial art but I trained at my house by my self and I lasted 10 mins maybe. So thats the reason i thought if I was with muay thai I would have more skill and endurance and might have beat them up


----------



## arnisador

No art is good against 10 people. Even two opponents is much more than twice as hard as one. I don't think Muay Thai is a particularly good choice, but little is--perhaps the evasiveness of aikido could be useful if there were enough of space. You really need weapons and range here.


----------



## Hamza

arnisador said:


> No art is good against 10 people. Even two opponents is much more than twice as hard as one. I don't think Muay Thai is a particularly good choice, but little is--perhaps the evasiveness of aikido could be useful if there were enough of space. You really need weapons and range here.



Yeah I it is really hard but as I mentioned in one of my replies that I read an article in which a guy beat 20 people at the same time and I this story isn't fake


----------



## jks9199

Hamza said:


> Can muay thai be used for multiple people?  Please give a detailed answer with reasons. Say for example 10 people and your a master in muay thai but the 10 people are just street guys with not much fighting experience



If you are fighting 10 people and you're unarmed... You'll almost certainly get your *** kicked.  Badly.  I don't care what you train in.  Sheer numbers will almost certainly win out.  There are some tactics and strategies that may give you a better chance -- but that's kind of like making a snowball with a core of dry ice, then throwing it into a smith's forge.

Muay Thai is primarily a sporting art, like boxing.  It's got good and bad things, but it's not really aimed at self defense.  It's aimed at fighting another opponent, within a rule set.  Nothing wrong with that, and that's not to say you can't use it to defend yourself -- but you have to recognize what it is, too.


----------



## jks9199

Hamza said:


> Yeah I it is really hard but as I mentioned in one of my replies that I read an article in which a guy beat 20 people at the same time and I this story isn't fake



I think perhaps you misread that article.  Perhaps it was about Nai Khanomtom, who defeated 10 fighters in a row.  Not all at once, but one at a time.


----------



## Hamza

No no  the article i read didn't tell me the art the guy used to beat them and I'm sure what I read. I know its very hard to believe,  I'll also give you the link if I find Iit


----------



## Kunthuk

One good advantage from Muay Thai is the power employed behind each blow. If you are pretty skilled in this MA, and moreover used to fight, and have the self confidence for it you may (just may) get through with it. it also depends on what kind of group is willing to attack you. Sometimes after 2 or 3 had fallen down from perfectly aimed strikes, the others may just run away upon your defying attitude and from your knowledge on how to beat. But certainly is true that a more persistent group or number of opponents can overpower any martial artist (almost). I know this Farang Mosul master (not very known martial art) who beat down 3 big bouncers at a disco, in a couple of seconds only.. 

Some martial artists are really good when it comes to actual fight, while others despite all their devoted years, are pretty much unable to confront a real situation. Good news about Muay Thai is that being a sport of contact, where you actually give and receive blows, you won't be so unprepared for real life fighting. If you think you can beat some guys at once you gotta be fast and devastating !


----------

